# Error code P0105, already replace map sensor with no luck



## 109162 (Jan 27, 2011)

CAR:2000 Nissan Altima

So i went to go take my emission test. Failed
got p0105 
checked online and said the map sensor was bad. So i bought one and installed myself
I went to autozone and order there. nissan wanted double.
when i compared the 2 parts the vacuum tube is smaller then my original. So its loose in vaccum hose.
I went to junk yard and got a map sensor from a nissian altima but from 97 and a smaller vaccum hose.

As i was replacing i broke the connector that connects to the map sensor. 
Went back to junkyard and got a new one. Splice the new one with the old wire. 

Connect NEW autozone mapsensor with new used vaccum hose from the junkyard. Still get light and code.
Disconnected my negative cable on battery for about 1 hour. Still comes back on.
Got someone to clear the code but comes back by the end of the day.

Everywhere i go they want to run a diagnostics test 50-100 dollars. But its just for them to tell me its my map sensor. something i already know and replaced. 

Any help would be very much appreciated.
im also in the NW suburbs of chicago(des plaines) if anyone can recommend a good place to go to.


----------



## Oh so sad (Jun 20, 2009)

If you have like an autozone, they will run your codes for free, it sounds to me that maybe the connector you got either is not connected correctly(maybe you swapped wires when splicing), or the connection is just not very good. 

Another possibility is the map sensor is bad from autozone, try and have them swap it out see if something changes


----------



## Oh so sad (Jun 20, 2009)

Also check out any solenoids the may connect to the map sensor, check the connections and clean them out, wd40 works well, just make sure its dry before connecting. If its throwing out this code, something is causing the break in the system, most of the time its a bad connection.

HOw is the car running, gas mileage, and any backfire?


----------



## 109162 (Jan 27, 2011)

car seems to have some of the sypstoms of bad sensor..but seems fine to me.

update
Ive replaced map sensor..nothing
ive replaced solenoid sensor..nothing
ive replaced barometric sensor..nothing

apparently my barometric sensor was disconnected..but upon reconnecting..everytime i turn my car off..it shuts off power for my computer.. and the monitor checks need to be done everytime..

so im getting a new ecm tomorrow..hopefully thatll be the problem ill update info later


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

2000 Altima?
I'm looking thru the FSM's linked below (EC.pdf in the zip file). I see the absolute pressure sensor, which may or may not be part of the ECM itself. But I don't see the extra MAP or the BARO sensor in there.
I'd double-double check the splice job.
I know...it's only 2 or 3 wires, but you know how 2 or 3 wires comes back to bite you in the ass when you least expect it.


----------



## 109162 (Jan 27, 2011)

well theres this sensor..which is the map sensor(boost sensor)
2000 Nissan Altima Vacuum Piping - Diagram 2 2231190
that one is underneath my car..where most are under hood

then there's another sensor that looks exactly like it..but smaller vacuum pipe
its mounted right onto my ecm..under my console inside my car

also..the wires on the bottom are good splices cuz i broke them accidently..trying to disconect the sensor to replace. so i made sure the splice was good. 
they/i havent done a smoke test to see if theres a leak..but all the tubing seemed fine when pressed..didnt feel any loose tubes


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Ah!
That sensor in the back...I believe that sensor doesn't do anything for the MAP part of it. It's the same sensor, called the same thing, probably the same actual part number and everything, but does a different function, in this case measures the pressure in the EVAP canister...as far as I can tell anyways. I don't own this car, but the FSM is usually right (ok, not 100%, but real close).

I think the one you want to be messing with is the one mounted on the ECM, that and the hoses leading to/from it. Did you replace that sensor or check those rubber lines for leaks/kinks/crazy bends or anything out of the ordinary like that?


----------



## 109162 (Jan 27, 2011)

well the one on the ecm was diconnected. no hose to it.
so..idk its missing a hose.
and where it connects to if that


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

The FSM shows all! I just read it. It's in the "EC" file of the zip file at the website....
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## 109162 (Jan 27, 2011)

no it doesnt.

all i see is the aps(absoulute presure sensor)
i found it on page 14

plus i already replaced it..my computer keeps resetting when connected..with old and new


----------



## 109162 (Jan 27, 2011)

can you tell me where it would be connected to or refer to which page


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Dammit! I just had it an hour ago! Now I can't find it. I'll get it...eventually...


----------



## 109162 (Jan 27, 2011)

so no hose goes to the sensor

UPDATE
my problem was fixed with new USED ECM got it a junkyard
hope that helps anyone with the same problem


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry....forgot to get back to you...
Oh well, at least it's fixed. ECM from the junkyard probably wasn't too cheap eh?


----------



## 109162 (Jan 27, 2011)

$75 plus tax. Is much better than
$550 the dealer wanted. 

Sure its used but still its not like im going to keep this car for another 10 years. more like keeping it 5 years tops. 

Searched for model number online. Found the closest cheapest one near me 1 hour 30 mins away.

You can find ecms online/ebay for about 40-100


----------

